# i got mo credits for yall homeboy



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

if you can shrink this for my avatar, its a gif.

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...eXgDQ&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

still too big m,an it says it can only be 125kb, and its 520, if you can fix ill give you an easy 30k


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's impossible to get that down to 125kb without butchering the quality.

You'll have to ask a Supermod/Admin to add it for you.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> It's impossible to get that down to 125kb without butchering the quality.
> 
> You'll have to ask a Supermod/Admin to add it for you.


uh huh, that is literally as small as it'll go without eitherdestroying the resolution or taking it down to 50px wide or summit rediculous.

it's a similar size to the one i did for Inter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

alright i thought about that ill ask a mod to kindly do it for me but thanks for your efforts ill give yall reps anyways


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey!

Why don't you put this as yout avatar










I think it's awesome.

Or this one


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

limba said:


>


LOL, any vid with this with Rogan commentating?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL thats awesome


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Leed said:


> LOL, any vid with this with Rogan commentating?


I don't recall Rogan noticing at all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

pfft i remember that one where he hits himself ahaha dumbass


----------

